# Rally In South Dakota



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

just a quick question, is there any rallies in south dakota around the Sturgis Rally?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

twincam said:


> just a quick question, is there any rallies in south dakota around the Sturgis Rally?


Speaking from experience, you don't want to be in the Black Hills over that weekend. Not only are all the hotels and campgrounds fully booked, but pulling a large trailer on winding roads impeding thousands of motorcycles is an ugly way to live.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Not to mention, some of the groups of riders tend to take on a rather different attitude while on the road. I've had them ride the yellow (or worse) in the middle to push me over in the other lane. Now I was in a pickup truck towing a 5x8 utility trailer full of hunting/camping gear and was well in my lane, but it seemed like a game to them. I know there are miles of nothing out there, but chicken on a highway seems a bit of a different way to pass the time.

The disclaimer is, most didn't do this, but a few did. Just be aware.

JR


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

If you want to see the Black Hills and have a nice vacation, the rally is not the time to come. It is crazy here. It's impossible to see the sights while watching out for the bikers. Sometimes we leave then to avoid the rally.
If you want to experience the rally, then by all means come then. There are National Forest campgrounds that are wide open that week. I wouldn't consider it a good week for an Outbackers rally.


----------

